# So you don't have to go through 20 pages



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is the pics of the Guardian and Commander......


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

man, I don't know about that. That just doesn't look like something you want to try at home kids. It may shoot just fine and in person it may look "safer" but I think I am as close to it as I want to get for now. no offense, just my freaked out opinion.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Without 07 bowtech, or commander/guardian in the title people will not know that they should look at your thread instead of the 20 pages.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

if you put your arrow on the title it shows the Names.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe add the specs also?????


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

guardian 5 inch brace height with 30 inch axle to axle 295 fps
Commander 7 inch brace with 38 inch axle to axle 405 fps.  






























I couldn't find it. HEE HEE


----------



## oldwun 01 (Sep 7, 2006)

And I thought my Hoyt Vipertek was ugly!!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Got to give it to Bowtech!.:thumbs_up 

They’re not afraid to try something different.

I’m getting to like them more and more each year! 

First the Binary cam now the pivot riser!
Truly the leaders in innovation!................:thumbs_up


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> man, I don't know about that. That just doesn't look like something you want to try at home kids. It may shoot just fine and in person it may look "safer" but I think I am as close to it as I want to get for now. no offense, just my freaked out opinion.


I have to go with Bryan on this one, that is a scary looking rig to me, and this is coming from a guys who has built mor Frankenstein's than anyone I know. I am by no means saying it will not be a good bow, but I wouldn't be raising my hand first to shoot it either....


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

I wish I would have waited for the 07's before I bought my Allegiance....


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Some won't like the looks but some will, just like everything in life. I want to try one but I'm not working right now and don't know when I will be. You can bet when I do I'll be waiting to write the check Just need to decide which one of those two.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

travisc406 said:


> Commander 7 inch brace with 38 inch axle to axle 405 fps.


my butt. Do you mean 305?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I think the Comm is 37.5 ATA, 7.5 inch brace and 318 or so tops.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I think that if I was in the market for a new bow, I might hold off till next year and see if these extreme bows are going to have any problems. I tend to shy away from anything that is new in its first year.

Automan


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I don't care how good these new Bowtechs are. I would be emmbarrased to carry that thing around with me. Ugly is all I gotta say.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> my butt. Do you mean 305?


it was a joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

automan26 said:


> I think that if I was in the market for a new bow, I might hold off till next year and see if these extreme bows are going to have any problems. I tend to shy away from anything that is new in its first year.
> 
> Automan


I agree:thumbs_up


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

I have to admit, I didn't like them at first look, but they are growing on me. 

I don't have a dealer near me now so, I'll have to just look.


----------



## Gabby (May 2, 2004)

Please don’t hang me for this commit, but I just read a thread in the Mfg section were a member started a thread in this General section, talking about his favorite bow company and he was almost shot for doing so. The thread was later moved to the Mfg section.

My commit is, why is no one loading his or her guns and making a big issue over this thread, should this thread have not been started in the Mfg section and or moved.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*look at the limbs!*

I can't say I was too excited when the first pics (off the Bullrider mag) showed, but when you look at that gentle, perfectly even limb flex at full draw, it looks much better. Should give the same effect as the beyond parallel limb thing, but with much less scary looking limb stress that was evident in the Tribute pic in the other post.:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bowhunt_n said:


> I don't care how good these new Bowtechs are. I would be emmbarrased to carry that thing around with me. Ugly is all I gotta say.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I hope they shoot better than they look. I'll give 'em something for thinking outside the box but that is the ugliest bow I've ever seen. I guess thats one way to fix a weak limb.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about the functionality of the (pivoting riser?) but if I were going to try to break a 2x4 that's about how I would go about trying. stress on both ends and flex the crap out of the middle. Does anything move there or is it fixed? I guess the limbs look like they are flexing from start to finish. Don't know if that is a good thing or not. But I bet if anything goes wrong with a limb we'll be the first to hear about it.:wink:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

They seem kinda fad like to me. I'm afraid the design won't stick around very long. I feel the same about the PSE mach x also. I'm just not ready to go that radical. There's too much change too quickly, I think something that drastically different needs to be ramped up to, so people can gradually get used to the changes. But I can't afford one any how. :tongue: 

Ben


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I think they are pretty wierd looking, I would like to see bowtech come out with a bow in 2 consecutive years they don't change anything too. I bet alot of people will buy these. I will hold on to my money till I see the longevity of an item like this. I remember when hoyt came out with the cam and a half. I thought the cam color was so ugly and was worried the brightness would spook deer. I look back and laugh now.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Well,

I'm not much of a Bowtech fan, actually I hate them. Sorry!!!!. But these 2 bows look pretty cool to me!!!! I would like to know what the design does for the bow though!!!! Anyone?
If they would just get rid of those darn Binary cams, I would have to try one of those again!!!!


----------



## racinjason14 (Jun 23, 2006)

Gabby said:


> Please don’t hang me for this commit, but I just read a thread in the Mfg section were a member started a thread in this General section, talking about his favorite bow company and he was almost shot for doing so. The thread was later moved to the Mfg section.
> 
> My commit is, why is no one loading his or her guns and making a big issue over this thread, should this thread have not been started in the Mfg section and or moved.


You must vote green party. Getting all bunched over nothing. Relax and let people exibit freedom of speach. We are in the United States.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

If beauty and elegance are an important factor, buy a recurve.

I think all compound bows are ugly compared to the traditional bows. But performance is what is important to me. If the Guardian performs, I will buy it.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

You want to see something beautiful?? Only those things mad by God are beautiful!

Here's my 9th grandchild and my daughter:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> You want to see something beautiful?? Only those things mad by God are beautiful!
> 
> Here's my 9th grandchild and my daughter:wink:


Grrrrrrr..........

Where?????:sad:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Kasidee Christeen Aken


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry, forgot to resize:embara:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> Kasidee Christeen Aken


Beautiful!

Beautiful!

Congratulations!!!!!!!

She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabby (May 2, 2004)

racinjason14 said:


> You must vote green party. Getting all bunched over nothing. Relax and let people exibit freedom of speach. We are in the United States.


racinjason13: You are right, we do live in the United States and I do believe in freedom of speech. That is why I asked why one person can advertise for their favorite bow company in the General section and others can’t.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> I have to admit, I didn't like them at first look, but they are growing on me.
> 
> I don't have a dealer near me now so, I'll have to just look.


Well just to make the blowies feel loved, If those things ever started growing on Me Bellows I would have them surgically removed, Like a wart or a sunspot and such. :tongue:


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

monty53 said:


> Got to give it to Bowtech!.:thumbs_up
> 
> They’re not afraid to try something different.
> 
> ...


Actually, the pivot riser looks a lot like a parallel limb version of the TSS (Total Shooting Systems) riser of the late 1980's.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Gabby said:


> racinjason13: You are right, we do live in the United States and I do believe in freedom of speech. That is why I asked why one person can advertise for their favorite bow company in the General section and others can’t.


 Wow What are you guys talking about. For one I am not a Blowie, Bowtecher or anything of the sort. I shoot whatever falls in hand. I currently have an AR34 and a Martin Cougar elite. I am not advertising. I sorted through twenty pages of gosh darn posts to find out what the new bowtech bows looked like, so I thought, as a kind gesture I will create a thread so anyone can see the bows. so relax!!!!! Anyone wanna see the bows take a look and post what you think. If you wanna get all bent about it make your own thread.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks heavy.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

The blowies sure dont need your help in making sure the pictures will be seen again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and so on ad nauseum, Have a quick look around and you will find several threads already with those pictures and with titles far more explanatory as to the contents than yours.
If that isnt enough they will most assuredly make sure that every body sees them merely by posting some inane comment just to keep it up there, If that doesnt suffice they are well trained in using the ttt and bump emoticons to ensure absolutely nobody misses it.:tongue:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> The blowies sure dont need your help in making sure the pictures will be seen again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and so on ad nauseum, Have a quick look around and you will find several threads already with those pictures and with titles far more explanatory as to the contents than yours.
> If that isnt enough they will most assuredly make sure that every body sees them merely by posting some inane comment just to keep it up there, If that doesnt suffice they are well trained in using the ttt and bump emoticons to ensure absolutely nobody misses it.:tongue:


Man, can't win for losing on here. Everything turns into a debate. I am sorry I ever tried to do anything good on here.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> The blowies sure dont need your help in making sure the pictures will be seen again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and so on ad nauseum, Have a quick look around and you will find several threads already with those pictures and with titles far more explanatory as to the contents than yours.
> If that isnt enough they will most assuredly make sure that every body sees them merely by posting some inane comment just to keep it up there, If that doesnt suffice they are well trained in using the ttt and bump emoticons to ensure absolutely nobody misses it.:tongue:


Are these the pics you were referring to? :darkbeer:


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Or was it this one?


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

I'm not sure fulton, I havnt seen any of the others. :wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thanks for the easy access pics Travis.*



travisc406 said:


> Man, can't win for losing on here. Everything turns into a debate. I am sorry I ever tried to do anything good on here.


If anyone doesn't like your thread they can...... not click on it.
You are right, everything turns into a debate here. I have never seen so many Bowtech threads since these pics surfaced. Guess they just seem to have riled all sorts of folks up.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

*He wasn't advertising HIS product.*



Gabby said:


> Please don’t hang me for this commit, but I just read a thread in the Mfg section were a member started a thread in this General section, talking about his favorite bow company and he was almost shot for doing so. The thread was later moved to the Mfg section.
> 
> My commit is, why is no one loading his or her guns and making a big issue over this thread, should this thread have not been started in the Mfg section and or moved.


Just being part of somthing that has generated a lot of interest, negative and positive.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

What the Anti-Bowtechs don't know....won't hurt them

One thing is for sure the Guardian and Commander just made their bows OBSOLETE.

NOT will it help them....it's a free country they can as well as we can shoot what we like.

Albeit......without all of the name calling.

Too bad.....if it makes them feel good....then so be it.

Paranoia?.........as some have directed MY way?


Nah...........I could really give a frick what you think of me.

What I do care about is this name calling at Bowtech shooters in general.

It's more like a case of the

Anti-Bowtechs being INSECURE.



> in·se·cure (ĭn'sĭ-kyʊr')
> adj.
> Not sure or certain; doubtful: facing an insecure future.
> Inadequately guarded or protected; unsafe:
> ...


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Now....which camo option do I want???


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

BowtechArch said:


> What the Anti-Bowtechs don't know....won't hurt them
> 
> One thing is for sure the Guardian and Commander just made their bows OBSOLETE.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of effort to go to to hide your insecurity.:wink:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

The word I have heard is, one of these new bows has the ability to get to 350FPS? I am wondering if it is one of these.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> The blowies sure dont need your help in making sure the pictures will be seen again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and so on ad nauseum, Have a quick look around and you will find several threads already with those pictures and with titles far more explanatory as to the contents than yours.
> If that isnt enough they will most assuredly make sure that every body sees them merely by posting some inane comment just to keep it up there, If that doesnt suffice they are well trained in using the ttt and bump emoticons to ensure absolutely nobody misses it.:tongue:


That is pretty funny coming from the guy who seems to post on these Bowtech threads more than anybody else. I usually think it is better to be for something, yet you spend your entire existence lately being against something. How does it feel?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> That is pretty funny coming from the guy who seems to post on these Bowtech threads more than anybody else.


You said the same thing about me yesterday, make up your mind spanky. :tongue: 

Me or Dingo. :darkbeer:


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*BowTech*

Less crying around and more specs. Some of us like the looks and want to know more. Christmas is coming you know. Lefty9000


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> You said the same thing about me yesterday, make up your mind spanky. :tongue:
> 
> Me or Dingo. :darkbeer:


He overtook your lead overnight. You have some work to do to re-take the title. Check the incentives in your M4L contract and buckle down. You can do it.:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> He overtook your lead overnight. You have some work to do to re-take the title. Check the incentives in your M4L contract and buckle down. You can do it.:darkbeer:


:teeth:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> The word I have heard is, one of these new bows has the ability to get to 350FPS? I am wondering if it is one of these.


NO.

From my understanding, the 350 fps Bowtech bow will be out early next year.

It will be a barnburner for sure!!

I'm guessing probably 32" A-T-A, slightly heavier Equalizer riser + 6" BH and harder binary cams.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> That is pretty funny coming from the guy [Silver Dingo] who seems to post on these Bowtech threads more than anybody else. I usually think it is better to be for something, yet you spend your entire existence lately being against something. How does it feel?


As I said earlier, most prejudice is spawned by INSECURITIES of the unknown.

Those that refuse to accept new technology will mire in their own mediocrity.

Yeah....I like the ignore feature...works real well on the Anti-Bowtechs.


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

Well if it doesn't shoot well you could use it as a crutch. just kidding.....lol


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2005)

These two bows are so ugly that you have to carry them to and from the field or 3-D targets every time to prevent dogs, squirrels, fox, deer or other animals passing by pissing on them :confused3:


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting the thread if he doesent like it stay out of the thread its that simple ive been waiting to see a pic of the comander.I think the new bows are interesting,im not a die hard bowtech guy ive had the Equalizer but wasnt impressed also owned an E-500 but was not happy with elites service.Currently shooting an Apex 7 for everything but I think I will get an Allegiance to play with in 07 unless somthing else pulls on my wallet.So keep posting and dont worry about the haters thats why there are so many bow companys.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Silver Dingo said:


> I'm not sure fulton, I havnt seen any of the others. :wink:


Oh you mean these?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> The blowies sure dont need your help in making sure the pictures will be seen again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and so on ad nauseum, Have a quick look around and you will find several threads already with those pictures and with titles far more explanatory as to the contents than yours.
> If that isnt enough they will most assuredly make sure that every body sees them merely by posting some inane comment just to keep it up there, If that doesnt suffice they are well trained in using the ttt and bump emoticons to ensure absolutely nobody misses it.:tongue:


dingo....are you grouchy because H4E said it's bath time again?


----------

